
A designer used AI and Photoshop to bring ancient Roman emperors back to life - afrcnc
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/21/21395115/roman-emperors-photorealistic-portraits-ai-artbreeder-dan-voshart
======
dvaun
There was a previous discussion on this[0] from the source[1]

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24172603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24172603)

[1]: [https://voshart.com/ROMAN-EMPEROR-PROJECT](https://voshart.com/ROMAN-
EMPEROR-PROJECT)

